# Legacy build



## tiys (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey all!

I'm going to plan on doing a system that isn't really up to date, and farly obsolete...I'm not joking either.

What do you think I should go with?

Parts and manufacturers please thnx.

Thanks


----------



## Disparia (Feb 25, 2008)

Whatever you can find for free or cheap? People are always giving me P3 and Athlon XP boxes. They still do well for modest tasks.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 25, 2008)

ill sell you an opty 148 pretty cheap and a mobo to if you d like


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn i wish i had free shit to play with hmmmmn i got an old Duron but im keeping it sorry, there are 2 ways to get old components Ebay and i remember my bros old work was selling off its old pcs they had depreciated in value so that when they sold em for £2 or whatever they had made money in the books lol. It was in town and he gets the bus to work so he couldnt get one. Plus he dosnt work there anymore.

So any places that are getting rid of old systems is good.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a micro atx P3 1ghz with 384mb of ram


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 25, 2008)

I've got parts from my old Athlon 64 setup that I'd be willing to sell.  Probably not quite as "legacy" as you're looking for though.

My old Athlon XP 2800+ ruled, though!


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

Whadda y'all think of this:

Asus MEW-VM (hp proprietary)
Celeron 400mhz
64mb pc133
12gb maxtor hdd
win98


----------



## KNIFE-APEX (Feb 27, 2008)

idea's galore dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i found that pentium2 processors sutch as the  P2 450 were awsome also i enjoyed the athlon xp 3200 barton chip was great ran at 2.2 gigs  also 
good chips were the amd processor who made the 1 gig first AMD oh yea baby... pentium 3
processors were sweet as well i guess to build legacy is a hard choice,, really depends on wat power of speed ya want to use....look on boards the n-force 1 or 2 motherboards  they were great chipsets hope this was a little helpfull


----------



## Disparia (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it's a classic 

Beyond that, I can't comment further as I don't know what you expect out of it.


----------



## Water Drop (Feb 27, 2008)

I got a system with a Pentium II 350Mhz "Deschutes" on a PC Chips motherboard...yep, as you guessed, it's really stable.  


/sarcasm


----------



## wabbitslayer (Feb 27, 2008)

A  dx4-100 on a VLB mb is the only way to go...unless you maybe wanna go with an 8086 tandy with an orchid tiny turbo 286 modchip thrown on it? 

excuse me, I'm going to go see if Commander Keen is vista compatible....


----------



## Disparia (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe it is 

At least the version on Steam is compatible.


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess I was a little vague 

Anyhoo, I want to be able to:
1. Use Windows 98 [or Me, lol]
2. Play very basic games
3. Browse the web
4. Say I have a computer that is ancient


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2008)

tiys, I have a videocard that you would love for this build in my FS thread.  With a little work you'd probablly be able to play more than basic games.  Pay no attention to the price, let me know if you are interested.  I want to see someone use this thing.  I just found the original manual, and I also have a legit and original Windows 98 disk that I'll throw in with it.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2008)

s754 system 

i might sell mine shortly


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

Erocker, I'm heading over to your thread now!!
Edit- Nice! It's even the backwards style AGP looking port thing! I'll have to think on it... 

Bleah...sorry cdawall, 754 is to "new"..


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

754 isn't really "ancient."  If I still had my P3 933, I'd offer it up.  Other than that, I've got my 478.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2008)

i've got a s478 msi PT880 board/prescott 3ghz to 

that old enough?


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> tiys, I have a videocard that you would love for this build in my FS thread.  With a little work you'd probablly be able to play more than basic games.  Pay no attention to the price, let me know if you are interested.  I want to see someone use this thing.  I just found the original manual, and I also have a legit and original Windows 98 disk that I'll throw in with it.



You must be talkin about that 3dfx 5500, I was contemplating that for an older Athlon 1900+ box that I have somewhere. I dunno if the Radeon 8500LE would have been any faster though..

I can't even remember what games I used to play on that rig.. o.o


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

cdawall, still kinda young... but I could consider it!

by old I mean, old. Em... lets say socket 423 (the first style p4)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2008)

haha my grandparents have one of those it even uses RDRAM


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol...Isn't RDRAM like above SDRAM but below DDR? =/


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDRAM


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

so RDRAM is better than DDR?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2008)

wikipedia said:
			
		

> Benchmark tests conducted in 1998 showed most applications run slower with RDRAM. Although RDRAM was shown to be slightly faster than SDRAM alternatives in UMA solution, Intel 820 was not a low-end product, and no low-end products using RIMM has ever been made, so the advantage is useless for end users.[16]
> 
> In 1999, benchmark for Intel 840, Intel 820, Intel 440BX showed the performance gain (if any) from using Rambus chipsets do not justify its premium price over 440BX chipsets with PC-133 SDRAM except for workstation use.[17]
> 
> Later in 2002, it was shown that single channel DDR400 SDRAM modules, coupled with SiS648, can closely match against dual channel 1066 MHz RDRAM setup with Intel 850E in real-life applications[18]. Furthermore, there were upcoming chipsets that can use dual channel DDR400 SDRAM modules.



not quite


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh...hmm...maybe I'll hit ebay and get a RDRAM style motherboard 

It's behind DDR and better than SDRAM. (I guess).....and a intel socket 423 motherboard, with a P4 1.4GHz


----------

